# Schmiedekunst Guide ?



## Xantho (7. Mai 2007)

Servus Community,

da ich mich entschloßen habe endlich Schmiedekunst zu skillen. Würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon ein Schmiedekunst-Guide gibt....wenn ja wo ?

-was vielleicht nicht schlecht wäre wenn es eine Auflistung gibt wieviele Erze man von jedem Erz benötig um auf 375 zu kommen.

oder gibt es schon von Buffed ein Schmiedekunst-Guide in einer Zeitschrift ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich hilfe freuen gruß 

Xantho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (7. Mai 2007)

lol mal richtig kucken 6 Zeilen unter deinem threat ist ein guid 

"Bergbau - Wo gibt es welche Erze? (Kupfer bis Thorium)"

falls dir das nicht reicht kuck einfach noch hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantho (7. Mai 2007)

@simyo dank dir für deine antwort....ich wollte nicht wissen wo ich die erze abbauen muss sonder wieviel ich benötige um auf skill 375 zu kommen...


gruß Xantho


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (7. Mai 2007)

Xantho schrieb:


> @simyo dank dir für deine antwort....ich wollte nicht wissen wo ich die erze abbauen muss sonder wieviel ich benötige um auf skill 375 zu kommen...
> gruß Xantho


Wenn du englisch kannst dann gibts hier nen Guide bis 300:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=1#2


----------



## Simyo (7. Mai 2007)

> @simyo dank dir für deine antwort....ich wollte nicht wissen wo ich die erze abbauen muss sonder wieviel ich benötige um auf skill 375 zu kommen...



sry dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (K)araS-WL- (10. Mai 2007)

gibts sowas auch für schneider?? Bin grad uf 268 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry wenns die frage schonma gab, dach mir nur post das noch schnell hierzu^^

MfG...


----------



## bagorun (12. Mai 2007)

Xantho schrieb:


> Servus Community,
> 
> da ich mich entschloßen habe endlich Schmiedekunst zu skillen. Würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon ein Schmiedekunst-Guide gibt....wenn ja wo ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Xantho, ich wäre froh, auf über 150 zu kommen, aber der schmiedelehrer bringt mir nichts mehr bei, kannst du dich erinnern was ich machen muss um weiterzukommen??


----------



## iiisleeperiii (30. Juli 2007)

bagorun schrieb:


> Hallo Xantho, ich wäre froh, auf über 150 zu kommen, aber der schmiedelehrer bringt mir nichts mehr bei, kannst du dich erinnern was ich machen muss um weiterzukommen??



am einfachsten ist es immer in die hauptstädte zu gehen, wenn du alli-spieler bist am besten gleich nach eisenschmiede, weil dort das herz des bergbaus und der schmiedekunst is... dort eine wache fragen und im nu kannst du lernen was du begehrst!


----------

